# ارجو من جميع اساتذتنا في هندسة الطيران الدخول لإجابتي



## طارق ياسر (14 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اساتذتي الكرام انا طالب في المدرسة عمري 14 سنة 
الصراحة من لما كنت صغير انا مولع بالتصميم 
خصوصا تصميم الطائرات
انا لا اصصم طائرات كبيرة وانما صغيرة ولكن اغلبها ارسمها 
وانا والحمد لله انتهيت من المدرسة و حابب سوي شي يفيدني ويسليني انا و اصدقائي بالصيف الطويل 
لهيك انا بطلب منكم انو تعطوني تصميم سهل وسلسل لأشخاص بعمري 
هذا التصميم بدي يكون طائرة حقيقية لشخص واحد متل ما انتو بتسموها (طائرة شراعية)
لو سمحتو اعطوني التصميم تاع هادي الطائرة و مع شرح مفصل لو تفضلتو علي 
و ممكن تخبروني اي نوع من المحركات بتنصحوني اشتري 
وشكرا 
اخوكم طارق 
((اتمنى ان اصبح في يوم من الأيام شخص عظيم مثلكم يفيد الناس اجمعين)):7::7::77::77:


----------



## الشاعر الطيار (15 مايو 2009)

شعور جميل يا طارق 

أتمنى إني أفيدك 

بس أنا ما عندي شيئ


----------



## مسلم (22 مايو 2009)

طارق ياسر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اساتذتي الكرام انا طالب في المدرسة عمري 14 سنة
> الصراحة من لما كنت صغير انا مولع بالتصميم
> خصوصا تصميم الطائرات
> ...


 



بسم الله ما شاء الله 

وفقك الله الى ما يحب و يرضى 

كان بودي اساعدك بس انا مهندس مدني 

كل اللى اقدر اعمله هو البرج اللى هتطيرمن عليه 
هههههههههههه


----------



## طارق ياسر (24 مايو 2009)

اخواني الطائرة التي اريد صناعتها اسمها ultralight aircraft
انتو بس عطوني المخططات ورح كون كتيييييييييير ممنون 
ارجوكم ارجوكم ساعدوني الوقت بدأ ينفد مني


----------



## تنّاروت (24 مايو 2009)

اليك هده الروابط 
اريد ان اقول ل شيئ 
انت تذكرني بنفسي لما كنت في سنك لانه كان عندي نفس الحلم . بس انقولك شي تاني انا اعطيك روابط لطائرات سهلة بس محتاجة انك تدفع ثمن المخططات ... مش هذا المهم . المهم وانا لااريد ان احبط معنوياتك انك مش حتقدر تصنعها لوحدك لعدة ظروف . لان هدي طيارة يا اخي موش لعب . تاني حاجة انا متاكد حتى لو انك صنعتها مش حتطير بيها . اعرف واحد في مدينتي صنع طيارة لما سمعوا بيه قبض عليه رجال الامن .. :83:

المهم اليك الروابط

http://clicks.aweber.com/y/ct/?l=EA9iN&m=1b4EAiBsdGgFYX&b=hcU0gMQczI9g4HtdbLOXhg


هدا واحد بيقول انه ايخليك تصنع ابسط وارخص طيارة في العالم والخرايط في حدود100$

جرب الحصول على مخططات هده الطائرة 

http://www.retrothing.com/2006/04/build_an_airpla.html

او انصحك ب gyroplane زي الي في الصورة لانه سهلة وبسيطة


----------



## تنّاروت (25 مايو 2009)

عشان تشوف يا طارق انه انا اكثر واحد اهتميت بالموضوع .... لانه هدا كان حلمي يوما ما وماستطعت تنفيده ... 
يلا شد الهمة وحقق الى ما قدرتش انا ان احققه 
وانزيد انبسطلك الامور ... خود هده الطيارة اسهل من هكي ما فيش ....






ومتقوليش في ابسط من هده
شوف الفيديو

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2W3gamijezc


----------



## طارق ياسر (26 مايو 2009)

شكرا كتير يا اخواني و خصوصا اخي تناروت
وبحب الفت انتباهكم انو انا مو لوحدي رح اصنعها 
انا و10 من اصدقائي منهم واحد كابتن طيارة وواحد مهندس صناعة
ارجو منكم الدعاء لي
وادا كان فيها خطر هو احنا بدنا نصنعها ونجربها ونبيعها 
ونصنع غيرها وهيك رح نكون تسلينا وربحنا وفدنا غيرنا


----------



## طارق ياسر (26 مايو 2009)

انا بس بدي منكم تعطوني مخططات طائرة ultralight aircraft


----------



## سامح الفيومى (26 مايو 2009)

فيه موضوع بيتكلم عن ultralight aircraft ممكن تقرأه


----------



## طارق ياسر (26 مايو 2009)

قرأتو بس ما في منو فايدة


----------

